# Tohatsu 50 idle— how to lower



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Recently learned from Chittum that you can momentarily reduce the idle on Tohatsu 50 (I’m sure new 60 and probably other HPs too) by pressing the ignition key and holding it a few seconds. Sometimes there is a beep once idle goes lower. In my experience the normal idle is about 1000 RPM. When you press the key and hold, it drops to 750/800 RPM. After running at higher RPMs, the default idle goes back to 1000.

So far I have only had great experiences with the Tohatsu 50 4 stroke. Can’t wait to try the new 60.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Engine idle on that motor is 850 in/out of gear. Press and hold for 1 second for each trolling speed cycle. starting at 850 each 1 second press 750-650-750-850-950. It will beep once at 650 and beep twice at 950. 

It rests itself after the engine goes over 3000 rpm or is turned off.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Engine idle on that motor is 850 in/out of gear. Press and hold for 1 second for each trolling speed cycle. starting at 850 each 1 second press 750-650-750-850-950. It will beep once at 650 and beep twice at 950.
> 
> It rests itself after the engine goes over 3000 rpm or is turned off.


Thanks for the more technical explanation!


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Stevie, whats your plan for the 50 when you upgrade?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

POCtied said:


> Stevie, whats your plan for the 50 when you upgrade?


Howdy @POCtied 

There’s a potential buyer if I re-power. 

I’m really happy with the 50 for the many reasons. But the 60 will be that much nicer.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my tldi's have 3 idle speeds. I just press the key, don't have to hold it for any length of time.


----------

